# need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles.



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

It would be awesome if we could start listing pics of hot new beetles. There used to be a heavy hitters thread and something like that would be great again. Anyone with pics of fixed up beetles PLEASE post them here. I personally would love to see pics of beetles to re-motivate me to mod my beetle. Three are to many fixed up GOLFs and GTI, we need more beetles.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3152897



_Modified by Billsbug at 1:47 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (Billsbug)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3101294


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

You said stimulate


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*

You said hot


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (euroTS)*

HA HA HA


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_HA HA HA 

You laugh alone my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

thanks for the help. I didn't want pics of your heros Beavis and Butt Head, I wanted stuf like this


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (euroTS)*

i really like this...








yes bill, i said I liked a vert.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

what side skirts on the green beetle?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (euroTS)*









Now that is an intereating slant on the Dune...
But I've always loved this car:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_thanks for the help. I didn't want pics of your heros Beavis and Butt Head...

I gave u 2 links nimrod, sometimes we like to have a little fun too. Newbies...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i really like this...yes bill, i said I liked a vert. 

Who doesn't!


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

wow i love that blue vert


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_








 
*OH SNAP*


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*

here's a few pof mine. still work in progress. hope you like it!!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*

Yours doesn't count man, I'm sorry but it's just not what the OP is looking for.


----------



## grumpieleesa (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

^ Nice...but not so much for this thread.








Whoa WTF? Monster woman!!


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*

here's an update. 1 week later 



































_Modified by vwguy63 at 3:48 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*

recent update with new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_recent update with new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ur soooo close man!









Now lose the eyelids, paint the roof black and get wheel spacers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (Billsbug)*

Stock is not a bad word, Bill.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_Stock is not a bad word, Bill.









HUH?! Wut's stock about his car at this point?








BTW, 'stock' NB's are for the masses, unless u have a special edition, like a Turbo S.


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (Billsbug)*

Ok I'll dive in.


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (gilliganII)*


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (euroTS)*

updated pics with new black asa wheels and black roof.


















_Modified by vwguy63 at 7:04 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*

what for roof wing is that?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_updated pics with new black asa wheels and black roof.

















Can't see them!


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (Billsbug)*

pics back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_pics back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

worst...wheel...pics...evar...








Use the flash or position the car in better light, wheels r hot, I almost got those.


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (Billsbug)*

took these today. hopefully better


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_took these today. hopefully better

Marginally, why not stand directly at the side and get CLOSE UP? 
U'll need these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (Billsbug)*

this is one from last night


----------



## 1.8Beetle (May 26, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*

Now you need to paint your gauge pod and rear view mirror black again. Maybe even your mirrors. Also the RC's were a better look IMO.


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (1.8Beetle)*

you really think?this is what the rest of the interior looks like.


----------



## 1.8Beetle (May 26, 2006)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (vwguy63)*

Yeah I really think. Atleast the gauge pod. Looks good form the inside but looks too out of place from the outside of the car. I'd be ok to leave the spedo surround and along the sides and the grab bar.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (1.8Beetle)*

here is mine
















new wheels


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

Hey,
Are those new wheels TSW's?
Show us another pic...


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: need to stimulate people again with pics of hot beetles. (CA Solt)*

My Beetle TDI is being painted right now. Just wait, it'll be pretty B.A. Pics to come in about a week. VW Techno blue pearl with silver pearl, Honda Midnight Blue (gloss black with a blue metalflake) with silver pearl, and 17" custom painted Flik Justice. It'll be good lookin when it is finished.
Jeff


----------

